# Happy Holidays!



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 21, 2008)

Today is the first day of winter and Hanukkah. And coming soon is Christmas, Kwanzaa, Boxing Day, and New Year's. So, happy holidays to you and your family.


----------



## amysflock (Dec 21, 2008)

Happy Holidays, Everyone!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 21, 2008)

im going out on a limb here.MERRY CHRISTMAS 1 an all.hope i didnt offend  any1.


----------



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 21, 2008)

I have to agree with wynedot55 and say MERRY CHRISTMAS and hope that I haven't offended anyone either.  

Hope that everyone has a blessed HOLIDAY season.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 21, 2008)

I just have to repeat!

MERRY CHRISTMAS! 
(and I hope that I didn't offended anyone either!)


Is today the day, the days start getting longer?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 21, 2008)

I believe today is the shortest day and tomorrow is when they start lengthening out!


----------



## allenacres (Dec 22, 2008)

Mooooey Christmas


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 22, 2008)

i love that pic.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 22, 2008)

Neat pic!


----------

